# GECKO/DRAGON/SKINK etc. Pics



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to see some of the impressive little reptiles you got, I especially love beardie's my dragon is sleeping now and he's fairly dull whilst sleeping so once awake Ill upload a pic, hes a beautiful red. So lets see em! Every lizard of any kind!


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2011)

My friends Bearded Dragon... (I took the pic) 

And my Bluetongue


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice Bluey! My dads got one very similiar likes to crawl up and give you a cuddle.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of mine


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Beauties!


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 4, 2011)

I have posted these before should realy take some new pics lol


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah she is a little cutie... Cant wait to get a camera so i can takes some good photos of her lol (And i say she because i feel like She's a she haha)


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Those first two, drop dead gorgeous!

Shes a pretty bluey GeckoRider, how old is she?


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2011)

1 and a half years


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome, how long ago did you get her?


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2011)

Not long at all lol... i think 5 days ago haha


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 4, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Wally (Nov 4, 2011)

View attachment 224731


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

A handful of my collection.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats a handful :O


----------



## noved (Nov 4, 2011)

my boys


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Thats a handful :O



Lol yes, I've got 2 rooms full of reptiles.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 5, 2011)

You've got some pretty big legless lizards there RSPcrazy 

Here are mine, Cunningham's Skinks and a Bluey. Hoping the female Cunningham is gravid


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't mind the double chin...... Or the poor quality iPhone photos! But I just adore my new guy!!!!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol yes, I've got big monitor fever, I can't get enough of them.

I've never kept Cunningham skinks before and I probably never will, there nice, but it's just to weird having a reptile with my family name, especially if I tell people one of the cunninghams just gave birth, then I'm stuck trying to explain it's a reptile I'm talking about, not a family member lol.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 5, 2011)

I was going to get a Cunningham's Skink last week... But went with a Bluetongue instead are the Cunningham's Good pets? or are they just something good to look at?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol I missed the "legless" part in you're post MathewB, and I just realized this was a lizard thread, oh well, pain medication will have that affect. The title does have "etc" at the end, so the snakes shouldn't be to out of place.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 5, 2011)

Cunningham's are great! But in my experience they don't trust you right off the bat like a Bluey might do. When I got them they were really really skittish, like you'd think about them and they'd run off into hiding but after a long time of me sitting in the sun and frequent darts to safety they have gotten to the point where I can hand feed the male (which I started doing today haha) and where I can moved around (walk past etc.) and the female won't shoot off. Once you get to this stage it's a great feeling and very rewarding, highlight of my day was when I was outside feeding them. I think it'll be a while before they'll tolerate physical contact, like a Bluey or a Beardie but I'm willing to wait.

They are fast becoming my favourite reptile. Did that answer your question? haha


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes... yes that did answer my question lol


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm interested to hear from anyone with a netted dragon how these tolerate handling? I was told when I got my beardie that netted's don't like being handled ever, but the little nd right there seemed keen for interaction......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 5, 2011)

They are ok being handled but not like a beardie. They tolerate it, one of mine is more skittish than the other. Having said that, both my beardies have now decided they don't want to be handled and put on a big display when I get them out, I think it's puberty, haha.


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 5, 2011)

Lmao! Darn teenagers!! 
The netteds are so cute!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 5, 2011)

some of my pics


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful reptiles guys, keep em coming. Let me see your herps!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 5, 2011)

A few of the more 'creative' pics:
My male levis, marbled gecko and central beardie being a wizard lizard


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Lizzy 





Gimme gimme gimme (excited about what I'm getting out of the punnet for her)




Toasty comfy and content and it's time for a siesta.




Yum !!!




Don't mind if I do, I love these things.




Ah....that feels no good.... more please.

Scrapper (the boyfriend)




That was tasty.... MORE PLEASE.....

Their baby 




Is that something yummy over there (checking out a mealworm I'd tossed onto the path in front of her) .... I think she's about 5 weeks old in this photo.

The other EWSs are a bit shy of the camera. And I've not photographed the old EWS who lives in my shed or the resident bluey (yet).

And here's my newest visitor (visits regularly) and has become very friendly and is very partial to dead crickets and mealworms and what ever it finds in little wild spot under my big tree..









All are wild and free to come and go as they choose.

I pays huge dividends being kind to your resident wild lizards and patient with them.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Nov 5, 2011)

So lucky you are.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 5, 2011)

That EWS baby looks more like a year old. Certainly not 5 weeks.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

You have a way with skinks, ill give you that. Never seen a wild EWD just do that with a human you are very very lucky, im jealous haha


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> That EWS baby looks more like a year old. Certainly not 5 weeks.



It's only about 2-2.5 inches long estimate nose to vent (which is consistant with her (based on the head shape and back legs and pelvis size) being extremely young), she's certainly the tinniest EWS I've ever seen (and I've seen lots of them and when I was a kid used to catch lots of them to bring home and keep for a while as pets). But you are right, I don't really know it's exact age however it stays close to Lizzy when she's outside and I frequently see them near each other. Never saw this little EWS before Fathers' Day and Lizzy showed up (thin again) at the same time. All strong circumstantial evidence.

I do have EWS growth charts that I found recently in the scientific literature that once I get good data on the baby's size I can use to tie down it's age more accurately .... it's getting well fed but remains very shy.

Gecko - I refer you to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/.../trying-work-age-baby-ews-170283/#post2071957 this should close this tangent off and end it.




DragonOnlyJarod said:


> You have a way with skinks, ill give you that. Never seen a wild EWD just do that with a human you are very very lucky, im jealous haha



Well to be honest - I was surprised that it allowed me to pick it up at all. I've not tried picking it up again, and has come back regularly, I'm content to just to quietly watch it and toss the occasional food treat to it, and yes I do have one sided conversions with all my regular visiting and resident lizards and they all get food treats.

I've had similar experiences with wild blueys and beardies and green tree frogs and a bigger EWD too. 

I think you can tell from how the lizard is behaving around you if it's ready to hand feed or to touch it. All a matter building a trusting relationship over time with them and patience is the key IMO.

Being retired, I have time to spare now, whereas when I was working, the resident and regularly visiting lizards didn't see me around as much and I didn't have the time available to just hang out and interact with them.

Yes I feel very privileged having so many wonderful wild lizards around and do everything I can to encourage them to stick around and am working on making my property even more lizard and frog friendly.

I only wish more people did the same and would learn to appreciate these incredible animals.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

My new hatchling, just got him this morning. Just him enjoying the heat of his new enclosure (he's to small to be in the big one by himself so we've put him in a smaller tank inside the bigger enclosure) I know the tanks dirty were cleaning it right at this very moment.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Aww congrats, what a cutie!


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

My lovely yellow male, Thalbis


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> Aww congrats, what a cutie!



Yep .... that's one cute hatchy Jarod.

Have you named it yet ?


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Yep .... that's one cute hatchy Jarod.
> 
> Have you named it yet ?


 Yeah his name is Ollie or Spyro havent decided yet haha


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> My lovely yellow male, Thalbis
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224818



He's very handsome.... Looks like he loves his play time in your yard too. He's a lucky dragon to have an owner who gives him the chance to "be the yard lizard" for a while on a regular basis.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> My lovely yellow male, Thalbis
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224818


Incredible colouring on him!



Another two shots of him just before he ate 5 crickets


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. His parents are Rick Walker red and yellow line. Hoping to get him a girl once the ones I want become available.

I was planing to take him out again today for another photo session and runaround outside but the clouds came out of nowhere. Hes so mellow when hes out and he loves to rearange his home!

Found another photo showing his deeper yellow colours


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Thanks guys. His parents are Rick Walker red and yellow line. Hoping to get him a girl once the ones I want become available.
> 
> I was planing to take him out again today for another photo session and runaround outside but the clouds came out of nowhere. Hes so mellow when hes out and he loves to rearange his home!
> 
> ...



Just wondering, do birds that suddenly fly overhead give him a fright when he's outside ?

I've noticed my resident EWS's and the visiting EWD get spooked and duck for cover when this happens to them. There are magpies and kookaburra and ravens about. (Though I've not seen a magpie or a raven go for a lizard I've no doubt they will given a chance).


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Just wondering, do birds that suddenly fly overhead give him a fright when he's outside ?
> 
> I've noticed my resident EWS's and the visiting EWD get spooked and duck for cover when this happens to them. There are magpies and kookaburra and ravens about. (Though I've not seen a magpie or a raven go for a lizard I've no doubt they will given a chance).




He only really just looked up to see what was there, as for ducking for cover, he did none of that. He is getting more comfortibal (i guess you could say) around our eldest dog but we are both weary of letting him near the other (she has a wild prey drive) But it's fun to watch them interact.

I'm hoping to get a Water Dragon soon, I've had the pleasure of dealing with wild ones that were in care but never captive bred.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Come on folks! Lets see your reptiles!!!


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 5, 2011)

A few lizards around here.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> He only really just looked up to see what was there, as for ducking for cover, he did none of that. He is getting more comfortibal (i guess you could say) around our eldest dog but we are both weary of letting him near the other (she has a wild prey drive) But it's fun to watch them interact.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a Water Dragon soon, I've had the pleasure of dealing with wild ones that were in care but never captive bred.



Maybe he doesn't know about dangerous birds.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> A few lizards around here.



Love the pics, but what type of reptile is pic 5?


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 5, 2011)

Egernia stokesii or gidgee skinks.


----------



## xJACKx (Nov 5, 2011)

My baby 




058 by JackNash1, on Flickr


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I have posted these before should realy take some new pics lol



The 1st gecko is stunningly beautiful.
The 3rd and 4th are supercute.

You must be very proud of them.

What are their temperments like ? If I ever buy lizards, ones like those are going on top of my wanted list if they are inquisitive, social and have nice temperments (and are likely to be child friendly).


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> What are their temperments like ? If I ever buy lizards, ones like those are going on top of my wanted list if they are inquisitive, social and have nice temperments (and are likely to be child friendly).


What you want is a Central Bearded Dragon, or a Bluey. I know you're talking about getting geckoes but beardies and blueys are great pets and love being handled.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Maybe he doesn't know about dangerous birds.



Imo, being captive bred for so many gens I think they wouldn't have to worry that much all to much.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone got any silkbacks or leatherbacks? Interested to have a look at a few handraised ones not just random ones on the internet. Silkies kind of look like a frog and a beardie had a baby.(I doubt many of you will, but it's worth asking  )


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

Browesing through my Herp folder I found this:
A wild Murray's Skink.
I love those beautiful blue/white dots! But they are so hard to photograph, they run like mad as soon as you get within 2meters


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Out of luck getting a photo of the old lady EWS who lives in my mancave. 

She was a no show this afternoon even when I dropped a couple of lively mealys on the slab in the hope of coaxing her out for some happysnaps .... I either overfed her the other day and she's sleeping it off or she's camera shy or more likely I went down the shed too late in the afternoon and she had already curled up in her bed.



Miss-Mac said:


> Browesing through my Herp folder I found this:
> A wild Murray's Skink.
> I love those beautiful blue/white dots! But they are so hard to photograph, they run like mad as soon as you get within 2meters
> 
> View attachment 224891



Very handsome skink. 

Have you tried setting up the camera with wide lens and on a tripod with a remote shutter release cable and tossing some mealworms to them to distract them and keep them around. 

Autofocus on good DSLRs and PNSs is fantastic for this kind of wildlife photography ,so long as you get the focusing points on the desired object. Of cause using aperture priority and setting for something with a deep depth of field (f5.6 or higher) helps, probably means the flash will actuate.


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> .......and central beardie being a wizard lizard


 Reminds me of blood_ninja 
"I put on my robe and wizard hat" :lol:


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

DragonOnlyJarod said:


> What you want is a Central Bearded Dragon, or a Bluey. I know you're talking about getting geckoes but beardies and blueys are great pets and love being handled.



I know they are. I've had pet (wild) beardies and blueys when I was a kid. They adapted and became very tame very readily. A beardy or two are also on that list, and you can believe me they'll be spoilt rotten.

No point getting a captive bred bluey, as I have at least one that lives on or regularly visits my place.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I guess, watching animals in the wild is far more amazing than those in captivity, theyre a lot happier and just generally more filled with life (I'm not saying that in captivity animals become lifeless or unhappy and boring with the right amount of love from an owner they can be as amazing as anything) beardies are like the dogs of the reptile kingdom.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> Don't mind the double chin...... Or the poor quality iPhone photos! But I just adore my new guy!!!!



Looks like the feeling is mutual. That dragon loves you.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

> Very handsome skink.
> 
> Have you tried setting up the camera with wide lens and on a tripod with a remote shutter release cable and tossing some mealworms to them to distract them and keep them around.
> 
> Autofocus on good DSLRs and PNSs is fantastic for this kind of wildlife photography ,so long as you get the focusing points on the desired object. Of cause using aperture priority and setting for something with a deep depth of field (f5.6 or higher) helps, probably means the flash will actuate.



Oh they are stunning! I have other photos of a plain patternless skink (about the same size as the Murray's) but for the life of me I'm unable to identfy, probabaly just another Murray's anyway. It's a bloody cracker of a photo but all I can call it is a 'Skink' untill I able to ID it correctly.

Nah mate, these guys are in a reserve like forest, I would never dream of interfearing with their diets just for them to hang around for me to snap a few shots. I only got this one the way I did cos I snuck around the side of the tree and had flash on (I dislike using flash unless I truely need to) I prefer for them to remain cautious of humans, there are few who would just let them be.

I don't have all that stuff, and for me I don't feel the need to have all of it (so much stuff to lug around whilst trecking) I'm happy with the images I can produce with my Olympus (and so are the people who buy my photos) but I'm also looking at a Nickon (will be better for my night runs)

Anyway, time to post some photos of some Pinkies!


----------



## MathewB (Nov 5, 2011)

I think people should also post enclosures


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok well, heres a bunch I found for more (I have so many more!)

The first 3 photos are of Pinkies around the house, showing off the diffrenance in patterning in one small location. The first 2 live on oppsite sides of the house.

As for the pinky under the red heat lamp: She was out frozen, felt like a ice-cube after all that really long period of heavy rain which had her flushed out of a pipe. At the time I was only thinking about her well being and thought her to be quite ill has she had no reaction to me scooping her up. Later that night while under 24/hr heat she had let loose 29new borns and was realsed the next day after a good munch on some snails. (A hell of a lot to say about me picking her up then! Guess the poor girl was in labour when I found her. Didn't happen to think she may be garvid)

Now for the hatchlings I have in my hands. The first one is in the morning after I had relised what was in there. He was only about 2" long, nose vent. As for the 4 in the 5th pic they are 4 days old, one of the young had gotten scoliosis (curving of the spine) so I had held onto him afew days to take him to the Wildlife Hospital (where I do my vol work), the other 3 were for the comfort and to help him feel protected untill the release. They were all released healthy.

The last one is just a amazing pattern spp. I found 5min from my new house.
Sorry for the long story, fingers keep typing. I'm off to bed!


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats amazing Miss Mac, I cant imagine picking up a lizard and the next morning having little lizards running everywhere!


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Oh they are stunning! I have other photos of a plain patternless skink (about the same size as the Murray's) but for the life of me I'm unable to identfy, probabaly just another Murray's anyway. It's a bloody cracker of a photo but all I can call it is a 'Skink' untill I able to ID it correctly.
> 
> Nah mate, these guys are in a reserve like forest, I would never dream of interfearing with their diets just for them to hang around for me to snap a few shots. I only got this one the way I did cos I snuck around the side of the tree and had flash on (I dislike using flash unless I truely need to) I prefer for them to remain cautious of humans, there are few who would just let them be.
> 
> ...



I've been very pleasantly suprized by how good the images are that I can get when I use my wife's little Olympus 10 MPixcel point and shoot. Often just grab it instead of the 40D and a suitable zoom or macro or telephoto.

The kit lens that came with 40D (and 18-85 IS Zoom/Macro) produces some excellent images and has much more flexibility and capability (such as choosing ISO speed). I have prime telephotos too, but these like you said are a bother to cart around unless I really want to produce that special image. My 135 f2, 180 f2.8 and 300 f2.8 are huge (and heavy), but I didn't buy them for herp-imaging but for another of my hobbies where big apeture fast APO / L / LD (and expensive) prime lenses is needed. (But I've also been into photography since my teens and have had 40 years to accumulate my gear). I've found my little Sigma 50-150 f2.8 APO is a handy and light lens to have on hand.
I'm eying off a 400 f3.5 LD but that will be a beast and not exactly a light piece of prime glass. It will produce incredible images of deep space objects and will be good for sports photos and travel photos of wildlife in an undisturbed distant setting.

I've found the lizards aren't keen on the flash (when recharging), the recharging of the capacitors in them must be scarey and strange to them. The shutter sound also sometimes upsets some lizards (esp on the 40D). 

I prefer to set up my camera preaimed on a tripod and get back well beyond 2m from the lizard and wait quietly for the lizard and to fire off the shutter and flash via the chinese clone tc80n3 cable (which is a fantastic gadget).
You don't need to actually give the insect as food treat to the lizard (put it a transparent container, the lizard will see it and come out and perhaps try to eat it). You can take the container and live insect away when you've got the shot - but personally I'd reward the lizard with the treat.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 5, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Ok well, heres a bunch I found for more (I have so many more!)
> 
> The first 3 photos are of Pinkies around the house, showing off the diffrenance in patterning in one small location. The first 2 live on oppsite sides of the house.
> 
> ...



I love those hatchys!!! I need one....or five


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 6, 2011)

DragonOnlyJarod said:


> Thats amazing Miss Mac, I cant imagine picking up a lizard and the next morning having little lizards running everywhere!



Cheers mate. I was so stoked to find them!



ianinoz said:


> I've been very pleasantly suprized by how good the images are that I can get when I use my wife's little Olympus 10 MPixcel point and shoot. Often just grab it instead of the 40D and a suitable zoom or macro or telephoto.
> 
> The kit lens that came with 40D (and 18-85 IS Zoom/Macro) produces some excellent images and has much more flexibility and capability (such as choosing ISO speed). I have prime telephotos too, but these like you said are a bother to cart around unless I really want to produce that special image. My 135 f2, 180 f2.8 and 300 f2.8 are huge (and heavy), but I didn't buy them for herp-imaging but for another of my hobbies where big apeture fast APO / L / LD (and expensive) prime lenses is needed. (But I've also been into photography since my teens and have had 40 years to accumulate my gear). I've found my little Sigma 50-150 f2.8 APO is a handy and light lens to have on hand.
> I'm eying off a 400 f3.5 LD but that will be a beast and not exactly a light piece of prime glass. It will produce incredible images of deep space objects and will be good for sports photos and travel photos of wildlife in an undisturbed distant setting.
> ...



I brought a little Panasonic Lumex (the last Pinkie was shot with that handheld) the photos that come out of that little thing is outstanding! One of my favourite little gadgetz as it gose everywere with me in my pocket!

Maybe in a few years I will look into getting all that kind of kit. Photography, to get setup costs an amazing amount of money to get started. The camera lens I'm looking at getting alone will be 900 at it's cheapest that my partner is trying to get (pretty sure it's a zoom lens of some kind).

I find that most animals can't stand the flash (neither can I) so I just avoid using it when ever possible. I only use it once or twice on any given animal. My shutter dosen't sound. I'd bugger off too if I were a herp and something big and keeps brightly flashing in my face.

Using a tripod is something I do when I go to the zoo, theres time to set it up and get everything sorted. Now using a tripod and trying to nab photos of Lacies/snakes/frogs.. ect. It's a whole new story ime. They arn't going to hang around for someone to setup (unless said herp is expecting something from the humans, like i've seen in pincnic grounds)

I can see where your coming from with the grubs in tubs idea, and it is a good one. But it would be like taunting you with something that you would really love to eat but someone wont let you. Taunting it right infront of your face. It is still interfearing imo, so not something I would do. I really only touch a leaf around me and make a little rustle with it (marjority of the time it makes them bolt off) just for them to turn their head or something.



MathewB said:


> I love those hatchys!!! I need one....or five



They all had their own little personalities too. The temptation was there to just keep one... or three. But not only is that against the law, it wouldn't be fair on the little guys. Better to have those little ones running around the yard so they can make more little bundles of cuteness!


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 6, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Ok well, heres a bunch I found for more (I have so many more!)
> 
> The first 3 photos are of Pinkies around the house, showing off the diffrenance in patterning in one small location. The first 2 live on oppsite sides of the house.
> 
> ...



Those are stunning. And those babies are supercute. 

Lucky you to have a bunch of baby pinkys to enjoy having living on your property.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 6, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Those are stunning. And those babies are supercute.
> 
> Lucky you to have a bunch of baby pinkys to enjoy having living on your property.



Deffentaly. I would had loved to have watch them grow up. But I have moved out from that house since then (i was still living with my mum then). At his new place I'm at there is ment to have a big Brown that lives here, I am yet to see him.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 6, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Cheers mate. I was so stoked to find them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always befriend them if they stick around. 

IMO it's worth the extra expense to get fast zooms and telephotos, you can get good photos with less natural light and in shade, and you don't need to get as close to the animal to get great photos (with the 50-150 f2.8 set at 150mm and the 135 f2 I can be several metre away and the animal not even bothered by me, and bigger 180 f2.8 and 300 f2.8 (neither are IS lenses) I can be 10 to 20 m away and the animal will be totally oblivious to me being around. But even with image stabilization and very short exposures (if I set ISO higher , say 800 or 1600) you still need a monopod or a tripod or something steady to rest the camera and lens on. A good tripod can make your images ultra sharp - absolutely no image shake or movement (unless the object moves). 

I know bird watchers who sware by their big fast L or LD or APO or ED zooms or prime fixed focal length prime L or LD or APO lenses and their monopod or tripod. And these things aren't cheap here in Australia, even if bought secondhand on Ebay.
My big lenses are not even Canons, they are manual focus Nikon ED or Tamron LD Adaptall lens that use with an adapter. I don't mind manual focusing or operating the camera in apeture priority mode and prefer this approach in fact (but I am very much old school when comes to photography).

The purists only use Canon L class (top of the range) zooms, macros and prime telephotos on their Canon DSLRs. You need a lot of money to kit up with these. They are fabulous glass but it's doubtful if they are worth the expense to buy them (even on the grey market).
If I ever splash and get any Canon L lenses , their 200mm f2 L IS USM, 85mm f1.2 L USM and 70-200mm f2.8 L IS USM and maybe a wide L fast L USM zoom/macro will be on my list. But a full frame 5D is way ahead of them on my wanted list and none of them will be bought locally - I object to the extortionate prices local camera dealers demand.



Miss-Mac said:


> Deffentaly. I would had loved to have watch them grow up. But I have moved out from that house since then (i was still living with my mum then). At his new place I'm at there is ment to have a big Brown that lives here, I am yet to see him.



If you mum likes lizards and befriends them, you can still enjoy them when you visit maybe.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

More pics anyone?? Really interested in seeing your herps!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Nov 6, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> A few of the more 'creative' pics:
> My male levis, marbled gecko and central beardie being a wizard lizard



Absolutely love these pic's, very creative


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 6, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> You can always befriend them if they stick around.
> 
> IMO it's worth the extra expense to get fast zooms and telephotos, you can get good photos with less natural light and in shade, and you don't need to get as close to the animal to get great photos (with the 50-150 f2.8 set at 150mm and the 135 f2 I can be several metre away and the animal not even bothered by me, and bigger 180 f2.8 and 300 f2.8 I can be 10 to 20 m away and the animal will be totally oblivious to me being around. But even with image stabilization and very short exposures (if I set ISO higher , say 800 or 1600) you still need a monopod or a tripod or something steady to rest the camera and lens on.
> 
> ...



Wow, you really seem to know what your talking about with cameras! I'm no way as familiar with them. It was the Nikon D3100 we are looking at with the Tamron 18-300mm zoom lens.

Mum would rather just sit and watch and appreciate having them around (just like with all her birds) instead of interact with them.

Heres a Water Dragon to keep the pics going (Free to roam around the zoo)


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 6, 2011)

Miss-Mac said:


> Wow, you really seem to know what your talking about with cameras! I'm no way as familiar with them. It was the Nikon D3100 we are looking at with the Tamron 18-300mm zoom lens.
> 
> Mum would rather just sit and watch and appreciate having them around (just like with all her birds) instead of interact with them.
> 
> ...



With you moving out and all that maybe she'll get the empty nest syndrone and become interested the baby pinkies - they are super cute afterall and how could anyone not like them ?

I'd be cautious with these "superzooms" with such a huge zoom range. Check out the reviews on their performance before spending up. But hey Tamron do great lenses, easily as good as if not better than Nikon and Canon, this is why I've bought some of their older adaptall LD primes.

If that Nikon D3100 with the Tamron 18-300mm is sold as kit, it'll be a good starting point and will give plenty of flexibility and my your kit light to carry about.. If Nikon have a remote shutter gadget - it's worth buying one or a chinese clone of the Nikon gadget. Spare batteries are handy to have too, I keep 3 charged Li-Ion batteries in my pack at all times, I also remove my battery from the camera when not in use for an extended time - I've seen what happens when one of these batteries fails and leaks. (wasn't my camera fortunately but a friends , the repair was expensive).

If the D3100 has camera + lens kit option, worth getting this and opting for a kit lens with some macro capabiity - you'll be glad you have macro as an option. Also worth checking out foreign retailors (in the USA) as you will avoid paying the GST if the camera body is under $1000 AUD, same with the lenses you buy and any accessories. (Important to keep the parcels shipped to you BY AIRMAIL (USPS) under $1000 AUD). You'll also find retail prices in the USA are often lots cheaper than here too , more money saved, and by the time you pay your USD retail price and postage you can be hundreds of AUD in front (at least 10% in front).
Local big retailors and specialty camera retailors refuse to price match and will try scare tactics on you about warantee issues and the like to get you to buy from them. 
Most people in the know see straight through those tactics and usually buy major camera items by mailorder from overseas.
If you want to see the camera and lenses , got a shop by all means and pretend you are interested in buying off them and ask for their very best CASH PRICE and get them to write it down, date and initial it. Wont hurt.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 6, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> With you moving out and all that maybe she'll get the empty nest syndrone and become interested the baby pinkies - they are super cute afterall and how could anyone not like them ?
> 
> I'd be cautious with these "superzooms" with such a huge zoom range. Check out the reviews on their performance before spending up. But hey Tamron do great lenses, easily as good as if not better than Nikon and Canon, this is why I've bought some of their older adaptall LD primes.
> 
> ...



I don't think she will have that problem, my brother, sister, dad and nanna all live there (it's a big house) She was inlove with them too like me!

It's still awhile untill be decide to get them so we will be doing some reserch on them. The lens dose come with the D3100 and both came highly recomended by my partners very good mate (a bloody awesome photographer)

I do need to get some more rechargables and I always have a spare pack in my pocket when I head out.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 6, 2011)

enclosures :] i need some newer pics lol 



in that stand i now have 3 four foot tanks


----------



## Brettix (Nov 6, 2011)

A few of my male Central beardies.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't wait until next month and my hatchling starts showing his colours off, right now he only has a tinge of yellow on his sides, legs and nose. Beautiful Centrals though Brettix


----------



## shortstuff61 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 225008
View attachment 225009
View attachment 225010
View attachment 225012
View attachment 225024


----------



## Miss-Mac (Nov 6, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> enclosures :] i need some newer pics lol View attachment 225003
> View attachment 224999
> 
> 
> in that stand i now have 3 four foot tanks



Those enclosures are beautiful! What sort of grass is that in there?


Brettix, I adore your yellow boy and that deep black beard!


----------



## Specks (Nov 6, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> I only wish more people did the same and would learn to appreciate these incredible animals.



There are plenty of people that appreciate them, the people that keep them as pets, thats why we keep them.


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 6, 2011)

6 more pics


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice pics Fang, I really want to get a Gidgees Skink, they look stunning IMO.


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you like the look of them then heres a few more pics for ya.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome, how long ago did you get them? And from whom?


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I starting seeing them around spring and they are from nature, that answer your question?


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha I thought they were your pets, very attractive reptiles. I need to get one


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha I thought you wearn't expecting that answer, yeah they are very attractive and I love seeing them in the backyard.


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 6, 2011)

Going to put them on top of my wish list along with golden tailed geckoes and an eastern water dragon

We need more pics!!!


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 16, 2011)

Lets see your lizards folks!!!!


----------



## Ttwisted (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice! Anymore lizards out there?


----------



## frisky2c (Apr 23, 2012)

*This is my boy King*

King


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 12, 2012)

people your geckos


----------



## animal805 (May 12, 2012)

My Pink Tongue skink before cage decos. Half finished


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 12, 2012)

Cool pink tongue


----------



## sigridshurte (May 25, 2012)

Just boring little levis  very cute!


----------



## killimike (May 25, 2012)

Cute levis


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2012)

My three new hatchies. On their first night together. Was a cold one, so they got to have a sleep over in the big enclosure before separating. It's kodak moments like this that make me wish beardies didn't have the tendency to rip each others heads off.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 25, 2012)

so cute good pattern are they levis or laevissimus


----------



## sigridshurte (May 25, 2012)

Just levis







here are the parents


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 26, 2012)

there so cute i want one but my dad sas this you need to put them on my lisence


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## PeppersGirl (May 27, 2012)

Love those shots Tassie, especially the first one - don't often see photos of the smaller skinks like that


----------



## Tassie97 (May 27, 2012)

cheers, its a ocellated skink


----------

